# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Question about things you've never known before???

## mcnugitz

Hello, this is my very first thread here on DreamViews (I just found out about this site 5 minutes ago)... And I have a question...

While in a dream (lucid or not, it doesn't matter), is it possible for people/objects in the dream to do things that are real that you haven't known about before?
Example: Say you don't know a word of French, could you have a dream where you/other dream objects speak REAL French?

Another example:
Say you met a new friend in real life, and you plan on going to this persons house in the next few days, if you had a dream that you were in this persons house, is it possible that it could be the EXACT house? Even though you've never been there before???

It's 11:40pm and I'm tired, sorry if I didn't make a whole lot of sense on this thread...

Also, please notify me if this is in the wrong section... thanks!
PS... I hope that DreamViews is an awesome site and I hope to learn a lot...

----------


## zebrah

Well these things you listed aren't possible to my knowledge. It would require your mind to see into the future and learn French all while trapped in the confines of itself. 

I don't see how this is possible.

----------


## tommo

Well, there is a certain condition that some people develop where they speak another language, without ever having learned it before.  I'm not sure of the scientific validity of this, but I have heard about it before.
This could happen, I suppose, because the subconscious has picked up things along the way from other languages, since there are all around us; things written in multiple languages etc.

As for the house things, it's possible, just by pure chance.  Most of the time though, when someone thinks this has happened, they only remember it because the house they dreamed about was _similar._
But they remember it incorrectly, thinking it's exactly the same.

----------


## Philosopher8659

Yes, indeed. I was once tested on concepts I had no idea about until well over a decade later. I have no explanation other than telepathy.

I actually entered the lucid dreamstate to try and practice math. I ended up being tested on the foundation of langauge. You see, my question about math was specific, however linguistic principles are universal--but the whole ordeal just stumped me for a very long time. I had no idea what it all meant.

----------


## Rock4Dreams

The french thing is totally able to happen. You have seen and heard lots of french in your life , you just dont remember it , but your subconscious does. Considering dreams come from the subconscious, my answer is : Yes it is able

----------


## zebrah

> The french thing is totally able to happen. You have seen and heard lots of french in your life , you just dont remember it , but your subconscious does. Considering dreams come from the subconscious, my answer is : Yes it is able



This makes no sense at all. How would you be able to speak a language correctly from your memories of other speaking French. And then how would you even know if it correct upon waking? This all seem highly unlikely.

----------


## Philosopher8659

> This makes no sense at all. How would you be able to speak a language correctly from your memories of other speaking French. And then how would you even know if it correct upon waking? This all seem highly unlikely.



Actually this has been documented. A maid once started speaking, what was it, Hebrew, because she was doing her work, and listening to her master reading.

----------


## Matte87

You would still need to know what the words meant. You can't just hear a random word in a foreign language, and your brain will automaticly know what it means.

----------


## Philosopher8659

No, it cannot. However, there have been things of this nature that go unexplained. Idiot savants waking up one day with the ability to play the piano, things like that.

----------


## tommo

Just did a quick bit of research (google lol) and I can only find cases of people having a stroke and developing an accent.  Not speaking another language.  Although it is still possible I suppose.

----------


## Philosopher8659

You have to get into psychology books for this. Much of it is in books written around the 50's.

----------


## zebrah

> Actually this has been documented. A maid once started speaking, what was it, Hebrew, because she was doing her work, and listening to her master reading.



Simply posting something doesn't make it true. Show your sources.

----------


## Philosopher8659

Do your own research. Who do think I am?

----------


## zebrah

> Do your own research. Who do think I am?



At this point I think you are out of luck. If anyone just believes what they read on the Internet they are going to be confused and taken advantage of. If you are going to post about proof don't just paraphrase give us the actual study.

Until I see that I won't believe what you are saying in here.

----------


## Philosopher8659

I never said I gave a rats ass what you believe. I only stated what I had read, and probably over 20 years ago. So take your arrogance anywhere you like, but keep the shit off my door step.

----------


## zebrah

> I never said I gave a rats ass what you believe. I only stated what I had read, and probably over 20 years ago. So take your arrogance anywhere you like, but keep the shit off my door step.



I am not being arrogant I simply do not want the OP or anyone else who happens to stumble upon this taking it as fact.

----------


## Matte87

> with the ability to play the piano



Yes, because they quickly learn the tones. How they work together and where they are at. You're basicly saying that a savant who can play the piano, knows where all the keys are positioned and has a few songs already in store to be used without even touching the thing.

Meaning of words can be guessed at times based on the circumstance. I might not know the actual word but I can make a valid guess based on the subject. If I know the subject in the first place. That requires some basic skills in the language itself. Your subconscious can't learn an entire language without you having a clue.

----------


## tommo

> Yes, because they quickly learn the tones. How they work together and where they are at. You're basicly saying that a savant who can play the piano, knows where all the keys are positioned and has a few songs already in store to be used without even touching the thing.
> 
> Meaning of words can be guessed at times based on the circumstance. I might not know the actual word but I can make a valid guess based on the subject. If I know the subject in the first place. That requires some basic skills in the language itself. Your subconscious can't learn an entire language without you having a clue.



I disagree, and remember I'm not saying this has happened, I can't find any cases.
I think that this is theoretically possible though.

Remember there are other languages all around us nowadays.  Think toilets, bins other public things.  Almost all manuals are written in several languages as well.  There is also foreign language movies where you're given a direct translation of what's being said.

It's possible that your subconscious picks up all these things and you just don't have access to it unless you suffer a fortunate, specific brain injury or are using hallucinogens or dreaming.

It's theoretically possible, the subconscious is mighty powerful.

----------


## Matte87

It sure is powerful, I'm not saying it's not capable of amazing things. But those are universal signs. I doubt an aboriginal would have any idea what a WC sign meant. I'm sure the subconscious picks up alot more than our conscious selves do, but you will not be able to understand the language and what it says.

Although, I do see the possibility of you seeing a DC speaking French or very close to it. Not that you would understand it, and it would also probably be lines in French from quotes from movies or phrases you've heard and perhaps those might be understood, if you read the translation aswell.

----------


## Polarity

Right, I've heard time ago on DV about someone that was speaking Spanish in his dreams; when he woke up, he realised that he was actually singing to Chacarron.
So, I suppose it depends by your perception of things.

----------


## Appe96

In the french example: I think that it's not possible learning the whole french language, but learn a few phrases. It is like everyone say, you have read alot of french, but you can't remember it. But your sub-conious do  :smiley: 

The house example: I think it is impossible because, you have to see the house first, before your brain can create a dream about it.

Edit: But you have to know what the words means before. I mean you can't come up with a translation if you haven't heard of before.

----------


## mcnugitz

> The french thing is totally able to happen. You have seen and heard lots of french in your life , you just dont remember it , but your subconscious does. Considering dreams come from the subconscious, my answer is : Yes it is able



As this may be true, it's _slightly_ different then what I'm asking.
What I should have included in the main thread post (for the French part) is:
For the language, it has to be one that you have NEVER heard/read/etc. in your life. That cancels out the subconscious part _remembering_ small portions of a language. I'm talking full-blown, never heard before, yet speaking sentences/full conversations of a language.

----------


## mcnugitz

> As this may be true, it's _slightly_ different then what I'm asking.
> What I should have included in the main thread post (for the French part) is:
> For the language, it has to be one that you have NEVER heard/read/etc. in your life. That cancels out the subconscious part _remembering_ small portions of a language. I'm talking full-blown, never heard before, yet speaking sentences/full conversations of a language.



Another thing I should add: Would you be able to see parts/whole movie in your dream? And in said movie, it's one you've never heard anyone talk about, seen previews of, or even knew existed... Is it possible???

----------


## tommo

> As this may be true, it's _slightly_ different then what I'm asking.
> What I should have included in the main thread post (for the French part) is:
> For the language, it has to be one that you have NEVER heard/read/etc. in your life. That cancels out the subconscious part _remembering_ small portions of a language. I'm talking full-blown, never heard before, yet speaking sentences/full conversations of a language.







> Another thing I should add: Would you be able to see parts/whole movie in your dream? And in said movie, it's one you've never heard anyone talk about, seen previews of, or even knew existed... Is it possible???

----------


## Matte87

> Another thing I should add: Would you be able to see parts/whole movie in your dream? And in said movie, it's one you've never heard anyone talk about, seen previews of, or even knew existed... Is it possible???



Dreaming is not the gift of foretelling. Even dreams that comes true and clairvoyance hasn't been proven exists for real.

----------


## ryde

hi, everyone. i was just google searching 'speaking languages in dreams that you don't know' and stumbled upon this thread. i had a dream a couple of nights ago that went as follows (bear with me because it's quite odd)...

my house was invaded by a vampire and his gang. they were killing everyone in my house until i said this four word chant. two of the words were "levantate" and "guarde" i haven't been able to recall the other two words but i remembered those words upon waking. i didn't know what they meant in the dream but when i said this chant the vampires were levitated and paralyzed mid air. upon researching the words i found them to be spanish (a language i never learned) and they meant actual things. levantate meaning "get up, stand up raise, elevate, lift" and guarde being the conjugated of 'guardar' meaning 'to keep' so part of the chant was 'to keep elevated' which is exactly what happened in the dream. i didn't know what these words meant before the dream and i had to google search their meanings to find them to be fully conjugated in my dream. i can't find an explanation for that since i don't know spanish at all. i'm not sure what this means for the discussion and i have no other sources outside of myself because i have never experienced anything like this before. i just thought that this case would add to the discussion at hand. 

thanks,
-ryan

----------

